# Need Recco's for Female, Left Handed CCW



## 45Boom (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello All, 

Posting for a friend. His significant other has recognized the need for a CCW. She's fairly petitie, and is a left handed shooter.

Since the S&W J frames is already on the list of guns for her to check out, I though maybe some of you might be good enough to share your recommendations with me.

Many thanks.


----------



## 45Boom (Jun 13, 2007)

*Another Idea*

Another friend suggested H&K's P2000 compact, which has some reversible controls- decocker, safety and such in V.1 (or is it V.3) mode.

Anything else....? Or, are all people who shoot left handed just SOL....?

Any help or suggestions form the group will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Kahr P9 or PM9. No safety to fumble with (other than your brain and trigger finger) and nice small grip for petite hands, but you can still get a good grip. I have the P40 w/night sights, we sleep together.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Also, I am a lefty, there are many pistols that lefties can use without worrying about the controls. All Glocks plus a billion 1911 clones of all size and caliber that can be fitted with an ambi-safety. BUT, when you bring in the small stature, and I assume small hands you limit your choices. You could go for a Kel-Tec (I have one). Try and stick with at least a 9mm or 38. Something with a managable recoil that will still have plenty of punch to get through heavy winter clothing and still deliver a lethal shot. There are plent of small frame wheel guns from S&W that would be good for her. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You don't state her level of experience.

A left handed shooter can generally work the slide and mag releases on an auto as well or better than a righty, by using the index finger rather than the thumb. Thumb safety guns like 1911s, Hi-power, etc. will need an ambi safety fitted, and the slide release on most SIGs doesn't work well for lefties. Most everything else will work fine without looking for an "ambi" gun. The best "ambi" gun I know of is the HKP7.

If she's a new shooter, though, a revolver is probably the way to go. S&W's K-frame (if her hands are big enough) .38/.357 revolvers with 3" barrel, offer light recoil with the right ammo, decent sights, six shots, and usually a better trigger than a J-frame. Go to smaller frame guns if her hand size demands it, but the smaller they are, the harder they are to shoot well.

Best thing to do is get her in a class, then let her pick her own gun.


----------



## 45Boom (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello All-

Sorry for the huge delay in thanking Mike & Jimmy for some excellent suggestions. The In-Laws were in town to see their grand kids (us? we're old news). Longest three days of my life....

Mike is correct in surmising that the young woman in question is a new shooter. Petitie hands go with the rest of her. My friend & I are agreed about two things: 1) we''ll look at the Kahr products along with some regularly sized frames (revolvers too) and, 2) the woman gets some classroom & range instruction that does not include either one of us! We want to shoot with her on a range, without making her feeling like she's struggling to maintain her dignity.

I have no idea when you guys in the Service have the time to think about these posts, but I for one am grateful that you do. Cheers.


----------

